# Quick simple jig



## mahomo59 (6 Feb 2013)

Simple jig to install mortise catch, cheap ass doors, cheap ass catches!!! Doors hung with trend jig, and dewalt plunge saw. Needed a quick way to fire the catches in. Trend corner chisel came in handy too. Two minutes to knock up and very quick to use. Any body got any better ideas, I'd like to see them. Cheers. 
James


----------



## chippy1970 (6 Feb 2013)

Knocked up a few jigs this week myself. I was hanging some 32 thick doors and I always drill a 25mm hole for tubular latches but this time I made a jig to do them with my big router. This way I could actually rout a rectangular hole only about 16mm wide so less wood cut out of the door. This jig doubled as a bathroom lock jig too as it has a removable spacer.


----------

